# Cant bring myself to do 'the dirty deed' 2nd instalment!



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Our dog is still going.  Having spent hours worrying and deliberating, he perked up again and was back to his normal self, enjoying his food and walks. Last weekend we all had a good time away. It may sound as if I have been cowardly, but as many of you said in your words of support, I will know when the time is right, this wasn't it. Still doesn't stop me from blowing a gasket when he leaves another package on the floor! No good shouting at him as he is totally unaware of what he's done. He is now pacing up and down in front of me waiting for his dinner. :lol: 
Thank you to everyone for your support, I will post the final instalment when it happens.

ps stuck at home, wanted to go to Bristol balloon fiesta, but it is our grand daughter's 3rd birthday, so have to do the doting grandma & grandad bit. Not difficult at all


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi glad to hear he is still ok. Our setter had exactly the same problem. As others have said you will know. Meantime just enjoy him


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

A couple of parcels is a small price to pay,you enjoy your time together


Chris


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi polydoodle,
Just caught up with your previous post(been away for weekend).
We are in the same situation as you at the moment .Our dog is 15.5.and for the last few week has become incontinent.Wayne has built him a ramp so he can get in and out of the back door.As you say some days he,s full of life,eats his food and enjoys his short but slow walk.Then the next he wont get out of his bed,(where he just sighs and moans)The hardest part is knowing the time is right to let go. We shall be thinking of you,as we encounter the same trials as yourself in the coming weeks/months.


Alison and Wayne.


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi folks
In the same boat as yourgoodselfs!
Staff 12 y/o Just managing steps to and from the garden, nasty feeling 
it's his last summer.
But we're doing all we can to make sure he enjoys-it. A ramp's on
it's way! 
Hoping he'll slip away in his sleep chasing rabbits so i don't have to 
make the decsicion i don't want to make.



Best wishes to all.....nige


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

*Cant bring myself to do 'the dirty deed' - final Chapter*

 For those kind people who sympathasized with me over my previous two post, I felt you might like to know the final chapter. This morning I made the decision to say goodbye to my loyal friend and companion of the last sixteen years. I felt the time was right. Yesterday I got as far as picking up the phone, but bottled out. Today I dialled the vet once and then put the receiver down, but then gathering courage I called again and he was able to come within the hour. It was a very hard decision and it was some comfort when the vet agreed it was the right one, although it didn't make it any better. I had hoped it would be natural causes, but the vet said this seldom happens. Our other little dog is not quite sure what to make of it all. She has never been without a 'friend'


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Sad at your title. In fact it's the last gift you can give your wee pal. Having nursed ailing grandparents and parents I sometimes think how much it would have meant to say goodbye at a time when they still had some dignity.

Non PC, but there it goes. Wish your friend well prancing about the Elysian Fields.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news about your doggy friend. We are all thinking of you at this sad time.
carol


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Always having had dogs all my life, I have no words to express just how sorry I am. Ana xx


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

We have a duty of care over our four legged or feathered friends that give us unquestioning love and loyalty, and part of that pact is that we do right by them no matter how hard it may be. My heart goes out to you as I know of the choice you made, it is an act of love and compassion and one of courage.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Typing with tears rolling down my face. Have had to make the same very very hard decision in the past, but as you say you know when the time is right.

Look back on the happy times you had with your beloved friend and you have done what was right for them.

Thinking of you,

Stewart


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news, but think about all the happy times you had with your special friend, and they will help you through, take care

Anne


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Thinking of you at this sad time.



Topdog14.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Dirty deed*

I think I will have to make the big decision soon our Lab is near 14 cant control his bowels and his back legs are very weak, he is on heart and anti inflamatory tabs and is realy strugling, I hope I have your courage when the time comes, all the best for the future.

Don


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

So Sorry Pollydoodle

Run Free At The Bridge Little One





Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Dirty deed*



blondy said:


> I think I will have to make the big decision soon our Lab.....


We had to do the right thing by our old boy - he was a 9-stone black Lab and was 11 when his back end went. We should have had him put to sleep a bit sooner than we did, but as everyone here knows, it's far easier said than done (unfortunately). Lab joints are a weakness particularly in the larger dogs.

Dougie.


----------

